

A Student's Guide to Software Engineering Projects - Free eBook  - edw519
http://www.comp.nus.edu.sg/~damithch/guide/

======
aggieben
Interesting book. I just briefly skimmed the TOC, and jumped to this page:
<http://awurl.com/ajzgvj114896>

Notice the yellow highlight:

    
    
      Using an Integrated Development Environment (IDE) such as 
      Visual Studio (commercial), NetBeans (free, for Java), 
      IDEA (for Java, commercial, free education licenses may 
      be available), or Eclipse (free, works with multiple 
      programming languages) is a must for today's software 
      projects.
    

Why?

    
    
      Today's IDEs are loaded with features (and some of them 
      are actually useful!). Keep looking for smart ways to use 
      your IDE - a good start is to learn the keyboard 
      shortcuts for frequently used features.
    

This is actually why I can't stand the available IDEs. They are too loaded
with features I don't give a rat's ass about, they steal screen real-estate.
Some of the "useful" features no doubt include things like intellisense, which
help a newbie get up and running faster, but ultimately can be a huge
hinderance in learning and API. Once you've learned the keyboard shortcuts for
the features you _do_ care about, all you've learned is a half-assed re-
implementation of Emacs or Vim that can only use a maximum of 80% of your
screen.

Interestingly, the quote at the top of the page (blue highlight): _Tools
amplify your talent_

If your talent is managing project directory structure, clicking buttons with
your mouse, and setting project properties, then by all means, use one of
these IDEs.

This was merely an excerpt that I happened upon by chance, but if the book is
just page after page of telling me that his "religious" choices comprise the
Right Way, then I'll pass.

~~~
edw519
I agree completely. I used Textpad for everything and I turn off all the
different colors.

I think of these IDE tools as "crutches". The more they do, the less exercise
my brain gets. I don't mind doing repetitive tasks - what better way to
imprint my work into my personal firmware.

